# saving coral?



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey i was at my lfs the other day and they had a clearence coral tank. Everything in there was $4.99 so i bought this cool piece. He said part of it was dead so i was wondering if it would ever grow back? Also do i feed this thing like i would my anemone, giving it some krill like once a week?

View attachment 60636


Thanks Mauls!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

sorry, but I think there is no to much hope for that coral..
Heliofungias are very complicated corals.. On one hand their care should be fairly simple: not to bright light, not to hard / water movement / placement sandy bottom to avoid injuries, feeding can but doesn't have to and so on...

Problem is that for unknown reason most of heliofungias die in aquarium within year or two.. Just like goniopora and alveopora.. Another think is that entire coral is one single polyp and when injured infection quickly spreads.. It is also prone to buy stuff like brown jelly and so...I wont say that there is no way to have success with heliofungia but stable tank is needed (turbid water could be ok as it is with goniopora/alveopora) and one needs to acquire absolutely healthy specimen which is to be placed on soft sandy bottom to prevent injuries...

Such a coral wont last long... sorry....


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thats ok.. like i said it was only $5 and he said it might or might not survive. It looks very healthy though, except for the dead spots (haha). And it moves very good in the current and such, so should i stick a piece of krill in it to give it some food?

Hopefully it will pull through.

HEres a few more pics of it. i just turned the light on in the pic above so it wasn't "awake yet" haha
View attachment 60638

View attachment 60639


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

wow thats a lot of alge on the side othe the tank sorry hahaha


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> wow thats a lot of alge on the side othe the tank sorry hahaha
> [snapback]1025824[/snapback]​


i only clean it off the front and the sides, i leave it on the back of my tank, for food for the snails etc.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mauls said:


> mr.PIMP4969 said:
> 
> 
> > wow thats a lot of alge on the side othe the tank sorry hahaha
> ...


yeah i hear ya, the back though is also a pain to clean so yeah i just leave it for my snails.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

any update mauls????


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Genin said:


> any update mauls????


ahh sorry for not updating heh, that coral piece died like a week later, and i no longer have my saltwater tank anymore, just to much time to take care of 9 tanks







so now im down to just a few tanks at the moment


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

yea I'm sorry to hear you just gave up but I feel ya!

I'm trying to win the battle of trying to keep my colt leather its all slumped over in the corner.

wish me luck.

What all you got in yor other tanks?

Ps?


----------

